# jms' ADA 45p



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I finally got my tank planted after about a month with only a couple stems and a few shrimp in it. This is just something I threw together, and we'll see how it goes over the next couple of months. 

specs:
Tank: ADA 45P
Filter: Eheim 2213
Lighting: Catalina 20" with a 36w 7500k bulb (10 hour photo period)
Co2: 5lb. tank
Ferts: pfertz [n] [m] [p] [k] 
Flora: Giant Hairgrass, Rotala.
Fauna: Glo lite tetras, and a few low grade CRS, and one hitch hiker amano

I need some flame moss for that wood (PM me if you have some cheap for sale)

pics: (sorry about the crappy cell phone quality, no batteries for the digital)


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice, like that driftwood, there's probably some flame moss on sale in SnS right now.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

I'll be keeping an eye out for some. I really like that wood too, lots of texture.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Spitfire696 is selling some, I told him to PM you


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

VincentK said:


> Spitfire696 is selling some, I told him to PM you


awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Won't the bark rot off of the DW or have you used this piece before in success?


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

dj2005 said:


> Won't the bark rot off of the DW or have you used this piece before in success?


I actually was wondering the same thing. At my LFS they have a whole bin of this DW. It's a piece of ADA wood so I would assume it's aquarium ready. But I guess we'll see.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

jms said:


> I actually was wondering the same thing. At my LFS they have a whole bin of this DW. It's a piece of ADA wood so I would assume it's aquarium ready. But I guess we'll see.


I think UG uses a piece with some bark still on it and, from his pictures, all looked fine.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

small update. Got a whole bunch of rotala green, planted, then hacked down in an attempt to grow it in nice and thick, and full. we'll see how that goes. pics (just so I can gauge growth.)


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

is your drop checker dark green in color? with your high lighting, you could raise the CO2 to bring the drop checker color to yellow green.

i just read your post that you needed flame moss - i could have given you some with the rotala. is that rotala singapore/h'ra in the left side of the aquarium? it's a nice contrast to the green plants and transitional color for the driftwood.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Does that 2211 provide good flow in the tank? I'm using one on my Mini-M and I feel like anything bigger it would be severely underpowered. But, I may just be greedy. Big fan of the scape you got going there though.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Crispino Ramos said:


> is your drop checker dark green in color? with your high lighting, you could raise the CO2 to bring the drop checker color to yellow green.
> 
> i just read your post that you needed flame moss - i could have given you some with the rotala. is that rotala singapore/h'ra in the left side of the aquarium? it's a nice contrast to the green plants and transitional color for the driftwood.


yes, it's more of a darker green. I'm still messing with the Co2 to get it dialed in. I actually turned it down because it would eventually turn to a yellow over the course of a couple days and never go back to a darker green/blue.(Co2 runs 10 hrs a day with the lights) I think this may change now that there's a lot more plants. And yes that's the Singapore on the left with some red rotala mixed in as well. 



rrrrramos said:


> Does that 2211 provide good flow in the tank? I'm using one on my Mini-M and I feel like anything bigger it would be severely underpowered. But, I may just be greedy. Big fan of the scape you got going there though.


I think it's a good powered filter, though, I wouldn't run anything smaller on this size tank. I'm worried when I put lily pipes on it (this next weekend) it going to be a little bit less flow. That's going to be due to the 9mm outflow, going up to a 13mm outflow.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone recommend a lily pipe size for this tank. Eiher 13mm or 9mm tube size. Any input would be helpfull.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.adgshop.com/Lily_Pipe_Inflow_MINI_V_1_p/102-433.htm

http://www.adgshop.com/Lily_Pipe_outflow_MINI_P_1_p/102-441.htm

or 

http://www.adgshop.com/Violet_Glass_VP_1_p/140-501.htm versions


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I may go with 13mm on both the intflow and out.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I went to Aqua Touch today to get lily pipes today and instead, came home with this.








It's a Do!aqua 60p. Should be fun.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

how much did you get your Do Aqua 60P?




jms said:


> Well, I went to Aqua Touch today to get lily pipes today and instead, came home with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

chris.rivera3 said:


> how much did you get your Do Aqua 60P?


$110 at my LFS.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

A small update. Not much has changed other than a trim on some of the plants and some good growth.

Here's some pics (mostly so i can gauge growth.)


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

After a trim.


----------



## jms (Apr 5, 2010)

a little bit of a rescape. took out the ADA wood. hairgrass was put in the foreground, and rotala was taken out in the middle background.


----------

